# Bobcat Snow Blower Motor



## MrGCNY (Nov 29, 2016)

I have a Bob cat snow blower, looking for a replacement motor that matches or will replace the one that is not working. without paying for a new one. New one cost over 600 dollars. The motor number is an Eaton 130-1005-003. It comes from a Bobcat FCTSB62-A5E0. Any help would be grateful.


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

I assume this a hydraulic motor for the the chute rotation? Try:

http://www.surpluscenter.com/shop.axd/Search?keywords=WHITE+255040F3DD22AAAA+HYDRAULIC+MOTOR&page_no=1&sort_by_options=price+asc

I added one to my Woods blower, the motor for mine cost $80 here. Bolt up compatible with the Char-Lynns.


----------

